# Larry Brown Steps Down



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/release_brown_101222.html

I wonder if he was asked to step down or not - Jordan always seemed to have his back


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

He wanted to leave this offseason and Jordan likely talked him into staying. His agent is saying he wants to coach again but imo the game has passed him by and it's time for him to be put out to pasture. Like one of the pundits said 30 years of coaching and 1 championship, I'd say he is a tad overrated.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He was competent last year. This year the team has looked like it was coached by Mickey Mouse, if Mickey Mouse is someone who can't get a team to execute, play defense or take care of the basketball.


----------

